# Dell 7 Days of Deals are Back



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Just an FYI, Dell's 7 days of deals start today. 

Good deals today include the WRT54G router for $39 + Tax. Monitor deals should be available later in the week.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www1.ca.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=ca&cs=CADHS1&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

its like a bi weekly event! :clap: 


shoe


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

I bought the 3000cn Colour Laser last time they had their sales. Didn't do my checking before hand, and found out it doesn't have Mac drivers. After lots of search on the web, found out how to print to it (must use an HP driver).


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm going to send the advertising bill to Dell this week. :heybaby:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Crap! Many are still recovering from the last round of Dell Deals.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

sccoaire said:


> I bought the 3000cn Colour Laser last time they had their sales. Didn't do my checking before hand, and found out it doesn't have Mac drivers. After lots of search on the web, found out how to print to it (must use an HP driver).


That's weird, I thought Lexmark made Dell's printers for them. You'd think they'd use Lexmark drivers.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Call me an extremist or whatever, but I'd feel dirty about buying anything from Dell. I'm sure they don't have any deals you can't find elsewhere (those Linksys routers are being discounted constantly at CompuSmart, Future Shop and Best Buy). Before you buy anything from Dell, you should visit your local Apple dealer and see if they can match any offer you're looking at.

Also make sure you factor in shipping costs into any price comparison.


----------



## najibs (Feb 27, 2005)

capitalK said:


> That's weird, I thought Lexmark made Dell's printers for them. You'd think they'd use Lexmark drivers.


THe Dell 1710 laser printer at $99, down from over $200 seems like a heck of a deal. It's mac compatible too!


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Purchased the 23" LCD TV the last time. Just getting out of the dog house now over that one. Must resist the monitors if they come up again. Sure they come with free shipping but divorce layers are expensive!


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Strange, the link gives an error and this is reproduced if you go to the main website and click on Hom or small business subpages. Must be the overwhelming volume of ehMac click-throughs :heybaby:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Haven't checked the link lately, but they had the whole building closed down for a 1/2 hour fire drill from 7:30 to 9:30 this morning (according to a phone message) and now you get nothing but a busy tone...

I, too, feel somewhat dirty purchasing from Dell, but what little I've bought has worked fine & I can't find prices cheaper anywhere. Also, free shipping.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

the $99 laser printer is a good deal
too bad the network version is almost $200 more


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

Looking for the 24" widescreen. What is the lowest price those have been sold for on sale from Dell ? $8xx ?


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Stay away from the Linksys routers, their quality has gone straight to hell in the last few years. I have had to replace four of them in the last few months, most of them were under a year old.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> the $99 laser printer is a good deal
> too bad the network version is almost $200 more


So does this printer do PostScript? 
It seems to have 12 PS fonts that will work only for Mac, but will it work with Illustrator CS2?


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

AC_99 said:


> Looking for the 24" widescreen. What is the lowest price those have been sold for on sale from Dell ? $8xx ?


Got mine for 849+tax+free shipping at boxing day, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

sccoaire said:


> I bought the 3000cn Colour Laser last time they had their sales. Didn't do my checking before hand, and found out it doesn't have Mac drivers. After lots of search on the web, found out how to print to it (must use an HP driver).


I was going to buy that, then decided to go with the 3100cn because of the drivers for the 3000. What sort of options do you have in your print window? Can you adjust colour & resolution settings?

Do you have a link for the drivers you're using?

Thanks!


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

What time do they typically update the deal every day? It's past 12am PST, so I figured they would have had the new deal on yet.. but no dice. Arg!


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Its up, 269 for a 19" not bad


Edit:

Full list

Dell's 7 Days of Deals - Day 2
*Dell UltraSharp 1907FP 19" Flat Panel LCD w/Height Adjusting Stand - $269
*Dell UltraSharp 2007FP 20" Flat Panel LCD w/Height Adjusting Stand - $399
*Dell 23" HD LCD TV + Sanyo DVD Player Bundle - $699
*Ergotron Neo-Flex LCD Flat Panel Desk Mount Arm - $69
*Cowon America, Inc iAUDIO A2 - Digital AV player - HD 20 GB - $399
*Targus Urban Top Load Case - Notebook carrying case - black, orange - $39


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

The 23" LCD TV looks interesting, and I'm tempted to get it. I have no experience with LCD TV's - do they provide equivalent picture quality to a standard TV and do they work with aerials (I have no cable hookup in my bedroom)? This one is also advertised as a computer monitor. Would it work well in that capacity, or would you get grainy text and graphics from something that large with 1366 x 768 resolution. My Dell 20" monitor has 1680 x 1050; it's great but I have to magnify the text in work processing docs by 25% to read it comfortably.


----------



## Roger (Sep 6, 2002)

Just wondering if the Dell 2007WFP 20.1" widescreen flat lcd monitor is an updated version of the 2005FPW (?), 20" widescreen - the one that everyone likes so much? Any differences between the old and new monitor?

And no, it hasn't appeared on the Dell 7 Day sale yet. I was just wondering...


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Did you check the site this morning. 2007 is the deal of the day.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

I got the 2007FP in their last sale - and it is great... VGA, DVI composite and S-Video inputs, USB2 hub, detachable stand with height adjust and landscape/portrait option - great for custom installs. not bad styling either (with the Dell logo masked).

At this price you can get two of these for $200 less than the price of one 20" cinema display! (or about the same price as i paid for my retired 17") yikes.

I think the aspect ratio of the 2007FP is better for computing than the 2007FPW - But the FPW is better if you intend to use it for watching a lot of wide screen video.


----------



## artoo (Apr 17, 2006)

*2007FP not 2007FP***W****

To those that didn't notice, the 20" advertised is a 2007FP and not a 2007FPW, meaning that it is NOT widescreen (can see clearly in the pictures). Therefore, it has a max res of 1600x1200 and not 1680x1050. Great deal nonetheless, but just be wary that this is not the widescreen edition.


----------



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

Just to revive the topic since the widescreen LCD havent been up yet, I guess we will see them furing the weekend. So be alert! I am going for a 30'' or 2x24''... I dont know yet.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Bump

Just as a reminder. Day 5

: )


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Day 5 Deal (2 more days to go)

Simpletech External USB 400 GB HDD - $279
Belkin F6C1500-TW-RK 1250VA Dual form factor UPS - $149
Netgear FS116 10/100 16 port switch - $59
IOMEGA 250 GB 7200 RPM USB 2.0 External HDD - $149
APC Back-UPS ES 725 - $49
D-Link DGS 1005D 5 port Gigabit Switch - $35


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Is it just me or is that computer in the window with the calander for deals a powerbook?


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Mrsam said:


> Is it just me or is that computer in the window with the calander for deals a powerbook?


I think you're right...


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I knew it!


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

2007WFP 20" is $429 today. 24" is $799


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Too bad the 2007WFP has banding issues, and the 2405WFP is ugly. C'mon Dell, give me a reason to plop down some cash.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Complete List of Dell Deals Day 6 

Dell UltraSharp 1707FP 17" Flat Panel LCD - $219
Dell UltraSharp 2007WFP 20" Widescreen LCD - $429
Dell UltraSharp 2405FPW 24" Widescreen LCD - $799
Dell 37" LCD W3706MC TV - $1999
Solidtek DigiMemo 692 Digital Writing System - $119.20


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Does anyone here currently own the 24" monitor? How does it compare with the 23" Apple display?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Damm consumer society

Dell UltraSharp 2405FPW 24" Widescreen LCD - $799

I don't need it
I don't want it
I won't use it at all, maybe a few hours.............and i'm getting it. 

Can i watch rogers cable signal in this thing? i plan to get it for 2 months for the world cup. wait a minute, this is a monitor , so i would have to hook everything thru the imac to watch tv, right? 
good, then forget all i said.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

gastonbuffet said:


> Damm consumer society
> 
> Dell UltraSharp 2405FPW 24" Widescreen LCD - $799
> 
> ...


So what are you trying to say? I don't get it.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

For those waiting on the LCD Deals, you are served.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

I've been debating getting the 24 inch and getting rid of my TV. I only have non-digital cable (so I can use my VCR to tune), and use it for my Xbox (component connections on the monitor). Anyone else use this thing for TV-based stuff? Does it look any good? I know the Xbox would look amazing with the HD output.


----------



## TommyC (Apr 9, 2005)

The Great Waka said:


> I've been debating getting the 24 inch and getting rid of my TV. I only have non-digital cable (so I can use my VCR to tune), and use it for my Xbox (component connections on the monitor). Anyone else use this thing for TV-based stuff? Does it look any good? I know the Xbox would look amazing with the HD output.


the 2405fpw is usable as a TV but it wont look as nice as a CRT or even a dedicated LCD tv. IIRC There are three options for tv sources 
1) stretched full screen - no border around the image but it looks distorted
2) stretched w/ aspect ration - image is scaled to fill the entire height of the monitor but the 4:3 aspect is kept so you get borders on the two sides
3) original size - looks better but is a much smaller image on the screen (cant remember exactly how big - maybe 1/3-1/2 of the screen height w/ 4:3 aspect kept)

there should be some settings to tweak the picture quality but in the end I wouldnt recommend getting this if you just want it as a TV. However if you use it primarily as a computer monitor and as a tv occasionaly then it does the job.

And you're right, the x-box does look good on it.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

TommyC said:


> the 2405fpw is usable as a TV but it wont look as nice as a CRT or even a dedicated LCD tv. IIRC There are three options for tv sources
> 1) stretched full screen - no border around the image but it looks distorted
> 2) stretched w/ aspect ration - image is scaled to fill the entire height of the monitor but the 4:3 aspect is kept so you get borders on the two sides
> 3) original size - looks better but is a much smaller image on the screen (cant remember exactly how big - maybe 1/3-1/2 of the screen height w/ 4:3 aspect kept)
> ...


Yeah, it would be used primarily as a computer monitor/Xbox. Hmm...perhaps the next time the deal comes around then...

Thanks.


----------



## TommyC (Apr 9, 2005)

The Great Waka said:


> Yeah, it would be used primarily as a computer monitor/Xbox. Hmm...perhaps the next time the deal comes around then...
> 
> Thanks.


obviously I dont have access to Dell's plans but I would suggest you get it now if you can afford it. I would imagine they're using this sale to clear out the 2405 before brining in the new 2407 to replace it. Of course everything eventually goes down in price but it seems like $800 is hard to beat for a monitor of this size and Im not sure if we'd see prices like this on the new version for a while.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I went ahead and ordered the 24" widescreen. I hope I don't regret my decision.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Dell Deals Day 7 (Final Day Day 7 of 7)

Dell Laser Printer 1110 & Fellows P600C-2 Confetti Cut Shredder - $149
Dell 2300MP XGA Projector - $999
Dell 4201c 42" Plasma HDTV - $2499
Dell 1600N Multifunction Laser Printer - $349
Philips Nike HJ055 DURO Adjustable Street Style Headphones - $19


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

adagio said:


> I went ahead and ordered the 24" widescreen. I hope I don't regret my decision.



Tell us how you like it, I might wait for the next Dell deals (perhaps july)


----------

